# Hi :)



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow I didn't know there was another forum for halloween. My day just got better lol. 
Well umm it started out with me and my dad having a strobe light and a black light. And now its slowly progressed into "(last year) lets go all out and have a haunted house in the middle of september" Let's just say I'm totally hooked now.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, babygirl! Hope to see you around HauntForum more often!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

welcome
yes yes


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Velcome :> Hope you like it here! There are lots of vonderful people who will help if you need it. :>


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy babygirl. There are TONS of freakishly talented and smart folks here who seem to just love giving away all their great ideas. Weird - huh? Hope to see/hear more about your haunt when you can.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hiya Babygirl and Zombie fan! Welcome.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello babygirl kmp. How are you doing? I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum babygirl kmp!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome babygirl.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi babygirl, sorry to dissapoint you, but you were right the first time, there is only one Halloween/Haunting forum, and you're in it now. Welcome home.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Babygirl...Glad ya found us. I just figured ya knew!! Hope you like it.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Babygirl.... welcome to the madness


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Babygirl, You have found a great place to feed your halloweenn addiction. :devil:


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

welcome aboard babygirl!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome kmp.... was nice meeting you in chat!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey kmp---hope to chat again with you sometime....


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to a forum unlike any other!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanx guys... I lost this page and now I've found it again.... Have to say the chat room is a major plus in my book!!! Well I won't loose this again. And thanx for the warm welcome!!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

O and I didn't know about this one just halloween forum. And it was great talking to you guys too Deadspider and Morgan!! I am sure I'll run into ya again.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Glad you found us yet again.  Welcome back!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum babygirl!!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to hell on earth...many dark delights await your sampling on these here pages...:jol:


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanx guys.... Ya'll are sooo nice!!!  Well back to work... ugh!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome :devil:


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanx Johnnythunder!!! Are ya a steelers fan? lol. jk 
Nice to meet ya'll!! Ahh I feel so at home lol


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello babygirl_kmp, enjoy the forum!*


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanx prettyghoul. So far I am enjoying it alot. I am very familar with halloweenforum and this one is set up the same... well without the chat room... love that part lol.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey again BG, It was nice to finally catch up with you in chat last night. I've been on the other forum for years also, and the stated reason for not having a chat room over there, is that discussions about props/Halloween/haunting, would take place that other readers would miss out on, and/or would never become a thread because it was discussed in chat instead. The chat, while often helpfull in solving some immediate problem, is mostly a wonderful place to just get to know each other, and spend some time with like minded folks.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome BG, I think you will find this to be a really nice place, with great people. Glad your here.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey Vlad!!
It was nice meeting you too. And you are right about the chat room being a place to meet people. I love meeting people especially ones that share my love for halloween.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanx bone dancer! Everyone here is super nice... so far lol.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome Babygirl - you're gonna like it here lots!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

why thank you dreadnight... i do like it here lots


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome Babygirl, you're right at home here. . . . .


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Why thank you dynoflyer. I feel at home too. 
9 more days. Yikes! So much to do so little time.


----------

